# Hiro at the Offlumer See 2010-04-18



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hera are some shots made last Sunday


















































































More at *http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/OfflumerSeeAm18042010#*


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love seeing your wonderful pictures of Hiro - he always looks so happy!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hiro is one great looking dog! Your pictures are always a joy to see.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I have to meet you and your dog! Maybe when I do my tour of the mother country someday!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

As always, I love the pictures. If I ever get to visit you part of the world, there may be a missing Hiro! He has such a happy face!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always, I enjoyed gorgeous Hiro's fab photos!


----------

